# Are these Betta eggs?



## cdaJiv (Oct 8, 2017)

Are these Betta eggs? I thought they would be laid in a bubble nest though. My female Betta looked like she was about to pop last night I was worried about the strength of the flow of the filter in the tank so I put her in this 3-way breeder and woke up this morning with these in there… I just put her in the breeder at about 3:00am and woke up around 11:00am and there was no bubble nest at the top just these in the bottom. There are no snails in the tank, just CRS and Ghost Shrimp. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdaJiv (Oct 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

To me, these do look like Betta fish eggs, and it's supported by the idea that you said she was going to pop.

Don't worry, though, little Betta babies won't pop out unless it has been fertilized by the male, in which case, I don't think they have been. Your female will just eat them up as a little snack if they don't hatch in a bit, which I don't think they will. 

Very pretty female you've got there! What tail type is she?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, they look like eggs.
It's common for females to release unfertilized eggs. They usually eat it later (some rare females won't eat their own eggs).


----------



## cdaJiv (Oct 8, 2017)

She's a veiltail. 










She had been in a tank with a male Dumbo HM, they have been separated in the tank but they seem to follow each other around the divider. I tried putting her in with him last night and he would always run from her anytime she got close, she is a little bigger/longer than him but I bought her when she was a baby so she can't be any older than 4 to 5 months imo. I just purchased the male (Dumbo half moon) the other day and he is way smaller than my female veiltail or my male crowntail (in different tank obv). 

When the female would chase the Dumbo hm male it made me wonder if it was because she was bigger than him, because she just laid eggs, or maybe the Dumbo hm isn't a male like I thought it was when I purchased it. Can anyone tell me otherwise?








. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The dumbo looks like male. It's normal for battas to eventually lose interest if in constant view of other bettas. Try isolating each for a few days, before letting them see a fellow betta. Each should flare (whether male or female).

The courtship ritual consist of showing off/fin display. One will follow the other (in separated tanks, they may look as if they are running away but will then return to flare again). Often the male will bite the female and temporarily send her to hiding. They will keep doing this until they are ready to embrace.

They don't need bubble nests to embrace/spawn. Eggs will still hatch normally. . . . As long as you have a good caring male, fry should survive.


----------

